# Keeping hedgehogs



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi there I have a few questions...I most probably wont get a hedgehog but I really like them and I am CONSIDERING IT, but its unlikely for now
But If I did, heres some questiosn...

1) Whats the smallest species of hedgehog you can get?

2) roughly whats the price range?

3) can you keep them indoors? whats size tank / hutch? / cage? would I need?

4) can you refer me to some good reliable hedgehog sites?

Thanks.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

1) Whats the smallest species of hedgehog you can get?
*African pygmy hedgehog they may be more I dont know*
2) roughly whats the price range?
*around £100-£180 usually £150*
3) can you keep them indoors? whats size tank / hutch? / cage? would I need?
*They have to be kept indoors, some people use indoor rabbit cages, I use a vivarium with extra vents in, 3x2 feet I would say minimum* 

4) can you refer me to some good reliable hedgehog sites?
Hedgehog Central


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

smallest hog i think is the tenrecs hog isnt it? its a little smaller than an APH anyway, there might be smaller still i dunno

prices vary greatly, cheapest ive seen tenrecs for is £150, cheapest aph £80 ranging up to £200!!

they are kept indoors, i have mine in well ventilated viv stacks, 4ft by 2ft housed on their own unless together for breeding


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Their really expensive compared to what I thought they were :O :lolsign:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Joe1507 said:


> Their really expensive compared to what I thought they were :O :lolsign:


why how much did you think they were?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Tenrecs aren't hedgehogs


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

well all above is good info and i use a nero 3 for one of my hedgehogs and a zoozone 2 for the other and they are very good sized but yeah you do have to keep them inside but they are ranging around the 150 pound and they are good as a pet especialy as they are imo verry social and love to come out and see me they are also good if you work at the daytime as they come out at night.....


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

I saw them for £30 to £50!!!


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yh I thought they were like 20 or 30 I was waaay out


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Tenrecs aren't hedgehogs


lesser hedgehog tenrec, yes it is :mf_dribble:

Lesser hedgehog tenrec


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

TheToad888 said:


> I saw them for £30 to £50!!!


where pray tell?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty sure they're not, but I could be wrong 



> *Description:* A small, stout-bodied animal similar to the hedgehog, with short tail, and limbs and muzzle of moderate length, the hedgehog tenrec has prominent ears, and its entire back is covered with sharp spines. Its color usually yellow buff, but individuals range from near white to almost black. Head and body length is about 5 to 7", weight about 7 oz.


Says *similar *to a hedgehog...


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok... Tenrecs belong to the Tenrecidae family and hedgehogs to the Erinaceidae family  I think tenrecs are just kinda called Madagascan hedgehogs, but they aren't actualyl related to hedgehogs


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Ok... Tenrecs belong to the Tenrecidae family and hedgehogs to the Erinaceidae family  I think tenrecs are just kinda called Madagascan hedgehogs, but they aren't actualyl related to hedgehogs


 
well they shouldnt call them a hedgehog when they not should they? :lol2: a madagascan hedgehog is still smaller than an aph, be it a hedgehog or not hehe


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nvrmind what they are they cute


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*lol* Yes, they are!!  Definitely smaller!  It's kinda like bison being called American buffalo... They aren't related to buffalo at all, but the first white people to see them thought they looked like buffalo, so that's what they called them  I think it's the same... The first white people to see a tenrec thought they looked like a hedgie, so they called them a Madagascan hedgehog


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Lol ok thats for that info XD


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

well its no wonder they called them hedgehogs is it? look

tenrec

















African pygmy hedgehog


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Awwwwwr wow


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd be tempted by them at some point 

But critters all over the world have developed the same adaptions for the same purposes... Like aye ayes and striped possums... Both have the elongated finger for getting bugs out of trees... Aren't even remotely related


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

aye ayes are well freaky looking critters!!!


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hmm tht was random.

I suggest going to bristol zoo they have cool aye ayes there!

Also a very very nice reptile house


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

The answer to the tenrec/hedgie question was just above us today *lol* http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/273786-tenrec-sp.html So, they're called "hedgehog tenrecs" cuz they are the spiny kind


----------

